# Uber Tip Limit



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.

What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.
> 
> What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


Lololz


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.
> 
> What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


2x the fare.

It's been that way since in app tipping was introduced.

What did you do to earn a c-note?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2x the fare.
> 
> It's been that way since in app tipping was introduced.
> 
> What did you do to earn a c-note?


He gave a happy ending in his backseat


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.
> 
> What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


I did 80 rides over the weekend that 
paid me $1650 and not even $35 was tips
Yours was a big pile of bullshit but
mine was even worse..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I did 80 rides over the weekend that
> paid me $1650 and not even $35 was tips
> Yours was a big pile of bullshit but
> mine was even worse..


Ouch. Is Chicago always like that or was this week and anomaly?

With the tips


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2x the fare.
> 
> It's been that way since in app tipping was introduced.
> 
> *What did you do to earn a c-note?*


2 rich drunk guys, picked them up from a wedding facility where they have meet the family party the night before the wedding. I pulled over in a dark area so one could get out and take a piss. He was grateful.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I did 80 rides over the weekend that
> paid me $1650 and not even $35 was tips
> Yours was a big pile of bullshit but
> mine was even worse..


I cleared 16.5% in tips last week not counting cash tips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> 2 rich drunk guys, picked them up from a wedding facility where they have meet the family party the night before the wedding. I pulled over in a dark area so one could get out and take a piss. He was grateful.


100 bucks? You held it for him too, didn't ya? And shook it more than twice. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;

Very cool. Too bad they couldn't tip the 100 ininappropriate. In app.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

It's tragically put in place to prevent drunk people from making poor excessive tipping decisions they'll regret the morning after.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> 2 rich drunk guys, picked them up from a wedding facility where they have meet the family party the night before the wedding. I pulled over in a dark area so one could get out and take a piss. He was grateful.
> 
> 
> I cleared 16.5% in tips last week not counting cash tips.


If you feel like being bold and/or the tipper-to-be seems sincere, tell him you have venmo.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> 100 bucks? You held it for him too, didn't ya? And shook it more than twice. &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;


LOL!!' That is hilarious.

Too bad @FLKeys Uber puts the limit on tips. It's sad they don't have another tactic that prevents drivers from earning more money. Nice of the pax to try to tip you that much.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I pulled over in a dark area so one could get out and take a piss. He was grateful.


Was that before or after that special dance you gave him. Key West?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ouch. Is Chicago always like that or was this week and anomaly?
> With the tips


 i dont really know this was the night shift. Normally with days and business travelers i would get more. Never has it exceeded 10% over the week. I thought i didnt want to drive at night but 1/2 day and 1/2 night has paid well just not in tips &#129335;‍♂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If you feel like being bold and/or the tipper-to-be seems sincere, tell him you have venmo.


Dang, I never thought about that Friday night, I bet he would have did it.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

just another intrusive way for them to keep drivers from maximizing profits...an arbitrary slap in the face


----------



## happens40 (May 5, 2020)

I only had $20 tip for a ride that was $23 and the rider spent a few extra minutes in the back seat asking me where can he find the information in the app to tip me. was looking with him and Uber does make it somewhat difficult.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

so here is my theory on why they do this. first and formost they cant stand it when we get paid and they dont get a slice. But here is my theory on the real reason. All of the things they do to minimize our pay and specifically tips , is in their mind, that many more expendable dollars that the customer will have when they consider ordering another ride. IE if the customer is short or feels tight on discretionary income they less likely they are to order another ride,hence cutting into further potential profits they can make. when you consider the lopsided nature of th pay these days their profit is even more magnified,so it stands to reason this is part of the overall path to making uber more money. This company is a nickle and dime master . In the end we either accept it or hit the bricks. That's how it is.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2x the fare.
> 
> It's been that way since in app tipping was introduced.
> 
> What did you do to earn a c-note?


Not always, but yes, for a long time that has been it.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.
> 
> What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


Can not have been that way since tipping was introduced but they.probably 'capped it' for they do not want to pay the transaction fee without them getting something out of it? I had one last month.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If you feel like being bold and/or the tipper-to-be seems sincere, tell him you have venmo.


i once had a rider (bartender) ask if i had square so he could tip me extra (he was starting his shift and had no cash on him)...luckily, i do have a square account and he gave me an extra $20


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> i once had a rider (bartender) ask if i had square so he could tip me extra (he was starting his shift and had no cash on him)...luckily, i do have a square account and he gave me an extra $20


Really good idea, should give them a card with Pay Pal, Square, Venmo, etc. emails.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Friday night PAX tried to tip me $100.00 in the app. Uber app would not let him tip $100.00 it popped up a message saying maximum tip permitted for this trip is $35.56 so that is what he tipped me in the app along with all the cash he had on him.
> 
> What kind of BS is that? Sucks that Uber limits tips.


I think they cap it at 200% or 250%. However the passenger can call Uber and verbally request an amount that is higher. I've also heard that they can go back in and add a second tip, which I believe to be true because I've had a couple passengers do that. I've had two different amounts show up as tips on trips.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> If you feel like being bold and/or the tipper-to-be seems sincere, tell him you have venmo.


Venmo can be reversed.

Zelle and Apple Pay can't be.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Can not have been that way since tipping was introduced but they.probably 'capped it' for they do not want to pay the transaction fee without them getting something out of it? I had one last month.


1


Sonoran Uber said:


> Can not have been that way since tipping was introduced but they.probably 'capped it' for they do not want to pay the transaction fee without them getting something out of it? I had one last month.


It's always been 2x the fare.

The max tip you could have received is 307.46.



somedriverguy said:


> Not always, but yes, for a long time that has been it.


Yes, always. Since in app tipping was introduced.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yes, always. Since in app tipping was introduced.


No, not always.

You dont drive in every state, you havent been tipped in all 50 in one night.

I remember when the change was made cuz the Black/SUV drivers nearly rioted.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> No, not always.
> 
> You dont drive in every state, you havent been tipped in all 50 in one night.
> 
> I remember when the change was made cuz the Black/SUV drivers nearly rioted.


What change was made? to allow tipping?

What does the individual states have to do with tipping? That's an Uber policy not a state policy.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> just another intrusive way for them to keep drivers from maximizing profits...an arbitrary slap in the face


They never liked tips and was sued into it.They just don't care about anything except them.I hope they choke on their starbucks and catered lunches.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Stupid Uber.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

That is done to avoid continuing a trip in a PRIVATE mode, since most people don’t carry cash $$$.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I kind of agree with Uber on this. Why? Idiot scammers out there might want $100 in cash. "Oh Mr. Uber driver we'll tip you $100 in the app." So then they tip $100 in the app. Then later on they call Uber support to say they only meant to tip $1. So alot of drivers would be out $99. 

So I definitely have mixed feelings about it. Should we let common sense dictate here, or let a bunch of new drivers get crushed?


----------

